# My rabbit doesn't like to be petted ?



## MichelleandThumper (Jan 15, 2014)

My rabbit is 5 months old and ever since I got him he never seemed interested in being petted wherever I petted him he would just hop away, he was just neutered. Is it because he's still a baby and he's more interested in looking around? Or is it because he doesn't trust me yet? I really want to have a strong bond with him but ever since he reached sexual maturity he was just different. He was neutered and I'm aware it'll take up to a month or two for his horomones to settle but is it just the way he is or after he's calm will he enjoy being petted ? I've tried bonding with him by hand feeding him and he's always taken food from my hand and would crawl on me but he stopped that and became more interested in mating. I'll be bringing another baby bunny into the house by Febuary 20th and I want to bond with the rabbit I have now before I bring another in


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2014)

Most like or will tolerate head, ear, and cheek rubs. The problem with rubbing down their back and rump is it simulates dominance humping to them-some are very submissive and will flatten out and let you while others will leave and then there are ones like our little boy Cosmo--he will nip if he doesn't like something. You need to read up on rabbit behavior as a bunny is nothing like a cat or dog.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 15, 2014)

MichelleandThumper said:


> My rabbit is 5 months old and ever since I got him he never seemed interested in being petted wherever I petted him he would just hop away, he was just neutered. Is it because he's still a baby and he's more interested in looking around? Or is it because he doesn't trust me yet? I really want to have a strong bond with him but ever since he reached sexual maturity he was just different. He was neutered and I'm aware it'll take up to a month or two for his horomones to settle but is it just the way he is or after he's calm will he enjoy being petted ? I've tried bonding with him by hand feeding him and he's always taken food from my hand and would crawl on me but he stopped that and became more interested in mating. I'll be bringing another baby bunny into the house by Febuary 20th and I want to bond with the rabbit I have now before I bring another in




I've had Chico since he was 4 days old. He hates for me to pet him and will hop away. I don't think it has to do with trust. I think it has to do with the bun. Some like to be petted and others don't. I like to think I have a strong bond with this dude since I raised him since his mom died and he is 1 year and nine months old this month. I think it just depends on the bun and it doesn't mean he doesn't like you its just each bun is different. I can scratch his sisters tummy and I cannot with him. When they were one month old I could scratch both their tummies... no problem. Now they are older, I can only do this with Chica.. but when I clean his cage he runs all over me and crawls on me and tries to climb up my shoulder. I think our ideas of affection and our buns are different. 

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jan 15, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Most like or will tolerate head, ear, and cheek rubs. The problem with rubbing down their back and rump is it simulates dominance humping to them-some are very submissive and will flatten out and let you while others will leave and then there are ones like our little boy Cosmo--he will nip if he doesn't like something. You need to read up on rabbit behavior as a bunny is nothing like a cat or dog.


Oh my gosh, I never knew this! I knew the part about buns liking head/ear/cheek rubs most, but I didn't know rubbing their back simulated dominance humping. I'd always assumed Felix was quite a dominant and territorial bun, but whenever I rub his back he flattens out quite quickly and happily. Perhaps he's more submissive than I thought!


----------



## Aki (Jan 15, 2014)

To have a good and trusting relationship with a rabbit can take a lot of time and introducing a new rabbit will probably change things again even if you can get along well with your rabbit before that. It is normal for a rabbit to distrust everyone and most of them hate to be picked up. Some of them don't really like being petted even if, for the reasons aforementioned, most rabbits will gladly accept a rub on the head (something like "yessss, tell me again I am the top rabbit around here" XD).
Some months ago, after more than 4 years with my rabbits and very gradual improvements, I suddenly felt like we finally reached a perfect level of understanding and trust. Last week was the first time ever I could pet my (quite nervous) doe while she was lying around without her getting up. Yes, it took 4 years and a half. But as a result, I treasure being able to do this a lot more than I treasure being able to pet my cat in the same circumstances. Rabbits are just special like that ^^.


----------



## JBun (Jan 15, 2014)

It can have to do with personality as well as your rabbit getting used to you and learning to trust you more. I rescued a bun that wanted me to mob her with head rubs from day one. And I have another bun that I've had since birth, and he's just too busy to want pets. Though under certain circumstances he does. When he's out running around and playing, it's hands off, no petting. But he does enjoy jumping in my lap and having a sniff around  But when he's in his cage and after he's just eaten and is sleepy, he likes me to give him check rubs. He's always been this way, so it's just his personality. Doesn't mean he doesn't like me, he just has better things to do than lay around being petted. What's funny is that even though he's not big on being petted and groomed, he's obsessive about grooming other bunnies.

You can read through this article, as you might find some tips that are helpful in developing a closer bond with your bun.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f28/bonding-your-bunny-29064/


----------



## Azerane (Jan 15, 2014)

He might still be bonding with you. Bandit didn't hop away a lot, but it took a couple months for there really to be that bond where I could pet him whenever I want. How long ago was he neutered? I found that after Bandit was neutered, things progressed quicker and he became an absolute sponge for head rubs and pets. Now when I give him lots of head rubs he tries to lick my hand while I'm doing it 

Give it time, 5 months is still young and you guys will still be developing a bond.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 16, 2014)

My two boys must be quite unusual - they will happily tolerate petting on their backs and rumps, but always move away when I try to give them head, cheek or ear rubs!

It all depends on the bun, only you can find out what type of touching he'll accept. Bunnies do get more independent when they reach maturity, they won't tolerate things they used to when they were babies. Some simply don't like being touched at all, but it doesn't mean they won't bond with you. If he'll take food from your hand and even crawl on you, that's a pretty clear sign that he's very comfortable with you and trusts you.


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 16, 2014)

My 3 Lops all have their own personalities :nod

My adult buck is the social & inquisitive type :hello

My adult doe is more high strung & doesn't particularly like being patted or lifted up. One I get hold of her & hold & pat her for awhile, she starts to relax & enjoys it after a while :hug1

My young doe loves to be held & patted & is very affectionate et:


----------

